# Best trip within 5 hour drive ideas



## canoebill (Aug 11, 2004)

I usually go up to the UP in Michigan (or occassionally Tennessee) for a trip every fall with my brother-in-law. That is a 13 hour drive though and my 2 year old boy was diagnosed with a chronic illness last year, takes most of mine and my wife's time caring for him when not working so those trips are out as are even local trips for the most part (made it out twice last year). Anyway my wife's folks are coming to visit for a few weeks and they will be there to help out so my wife suggested I take a trip first week of June but a shorter one- about three days so I would love to hear suggestions for a trip that is 5 hours or less from north central Ohio. I don't think I can match the remoteness of the UP in less than a five hour drive but hoping to catch some fish and have a good break. 

Where would you go if you had three days, within five hours in early June? I've got a 16' deep V and a canoe of course so most types of water are ok. Thanks guys.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

Lake Erie islands, fishing is good that time of year and plenty of other things to do also.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

If you're looking for remoteness PA has options. The Allegheny National Forest area is pretty good. You can float the Allegheny for smallmouths, eyes, musky, pike, and huge trout in some areas. If you're into the small wilderness mountain streams most of them up there have wild brookies. That whole area is beautiful.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Since you are "canoebill" I would recommend a drive to Grayling Michigan to the mouth of the Au Sable River. Park your rig at the Fly Factory, buy the fresh hand tied flys that match the current hatch, drop your canoe and gear in the river, open a beer, and let the river take you on a nice trip east to Mio. The Fly Factory guys will come pick you up a couple days later at Mio. If you have never done this trip it is great. There are outstanding river access/canoe only campsites maintained by the state along the way complete with outhouses, water pumps, and firewood. The scenery and fishing is beyond outstanding. I prefer the third week of June and have said I'm going there every year for the rest of my life but work responsibility ruins that dream almost annually. Responsibilities suck sometimes. Good luck.


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

fishinnick said:


> If you're looking for remoteness PA has options. The Allegheny National Forest area is pretty good. You can float the Allegheny for smallmouths, eyes, musky, pike, and huge trout in some areas. If you're into the small wilderness mountain streams most of them up there have wild brookies. That whole area is beautiful.


I read your post and said "someone should suggest allegheny Forest", but he beat me to it. I know alot of people fish presque Isle bay as well, although not remote. 

I have never been up into MI to fish, but thats on my short list.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

St. Clair is a great fishery. I wouldn't pick it over Erie for walleye. But for Muskies its incredible.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rod Hawg said:


> St. Clair is a great fishery. I wouldn't pick it over Erie for walleye. But for Muskies its incredible.


I second st. clair if you have a boat. Great multi speices lake. and world class smallmouth and muskie!!! and its only 3 1/2 hrs away!

IF you want more info just pm me and im more then willing to share everything you need. Sounds like you deserve a Good fishing trip man! Hope things go perfect for ya!


----------



## canoebill (Aug 11, 2004)

These are all interesting suggestions and we don't have to drive 13 hours. 

Team Pursuit, South Bass did cross my mind, as did Presque Isle. Both are close in case I needed to get back quickly and though I have not fished either, my 16' should be ok in the bay or around the islands I would think. I usually camp out though and I believe Presque Isle is more a hotel spot (too bad you can't camp on the beach) but I hear the smallmouth are still hitting good in June there so it is very tempting. If the action is nearly good around the islands though I could camp at the state park on South Bass or get a cabin there. 

Nick, Joe, I've heard before about good float trips on the Allegheny, but it seems like a big wide river so I never considered it much as I tend to like mid-sized rivers with a few class II rapids and maybe a III thrown in (took a swim trying to go over Devils' jump on the Big South Fork in Tennessee a few years ago on a float trip-a submerged rock at the end of the drop flipped us). That said, I just checked it out a little and camping on the protected islands does sound like a good trip. Is the Clarion any good? Read it gets lots of tubers in the summer though. I'll have to look into the area further as you can't beat good fishing and a little wilderness. 

Papaw Smith, the Au Sable is defintely on my short list but a little too far for this year's trip. I was planning a float trip on the river about four years back but since it was steelhead season we ended up floating the Manistee River. We floated the upper trout stretch above Tippy Dam Pond, paddled the pond (nice island campsite) and then floated the steelhead lower section below the dam. It was good trip, but I still want to float the Au Sable, hope you make it up there soon yourself.

Rod Hawg and Saugeyefisher, St.Clair always sounds promising especially the Canadian section but I was under the impression that its more of a hassle to travel into Canada to fish then it once was (I used to go up into Ontario with my uncle but it's been a while now). Would you say St.Clair is better than Erie and Presque Isle for smallmouth?

Appreciate the good input, any of these will make for a good trip. Looking forward to it.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

TN all day. 

World class striped bass, smallmouth, walleye & trout fisheries. Take your pick.


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Spent some of the best times of my life in the late 50's and early 60's catching tons of northerns in the UP at Brevort Lake.Just wondered if you have ever fished it?


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Lake st clair gets my vote you can even go to canada and hit michells bay in five hour drive.Great large and smallmouth and a mess of muskies.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Niagara River & Bar depending on the time of year - world class fishing

Early june - great small mouth fishing

several launches on the river. Also state parks. Minutes away from the falls


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

canoebill said:


> These are all interesting suggestions and we don't have to drive 13 hours.
> 
> Team Pursuit, South Bass did cross my mind, as did Presque Isle. Both are close in case I needed to get back quickly and though I have not fished either, my 16' should be ok in the bay or around the islands I would think. I usually camp out though and I believe Presque Isle is more a hotel spot (too bad you can't camp on the beach) but I hear the smallmouth are still hitting good in June there so it is very tempting. If the action is nearly good around the islands though I could camp at the state park on South Bass or get a cabin there.
> 
> ...


----------



## canoebill (Aug 11, 2004)

Rocks, we drive by Brevort (route 2 I recall) on the way to Watersmeet which is the area we have usually fished, but have never fished it. Good location in the national forest though. There are so many good lakes up there.

fallen, agree TN is great fishing. We've fished Cherokee, Watagua lakes and Big south Fork river, but we're trying to stay within one state away.

Sam, I know there is some crazy whitewater in the lower Niagara, but have never considered it for fishing though again I've heard it is good. Will look into it. Thanks.

JW, St Clair is pulling ahead in the votes. Do you guys usually fish the Detroit area or Canada?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I fish st.clair just north of detriot in the mile roads area. Ive never had the need to go to canada side and fish. always did good in michigan. Only about 3-31/2 hrs away. and plenty of speicies to go after!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Lake st clair for smallmouths would bea good pick. You do not need a big boat to fish it.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Have never done St.Clair, though it appears to be high on other's lists. I have however done GREAT out of Buffalo (3 1/2hrs from CLE) for Smallies and Chautauqua can be terrific at times. I like the options at Chautauqua and have had good LM,SM, muskie and walleye action there (2 1/2hrs from CLE.)


----------

